# I finally got a good knife



## DougE (Nov 8, 2021)

I have become addicted to the Bearded Butchers youtube channel, and this knife is the one they use in most of their videos.  Victorinox 6 inch semi-stiff boning knife with rosewood handle. I'm tired of trying to trim/debone meat with junky knives and figure if they use this knife in a commercial setting, it should more than suit my needs.
,


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 8, 2021)

I have the same one only with a rubber handle, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 8, 2021)

You will enjoy that knife. I run them and they are great steel.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 8, 2021)

Looks like a nice knife! I'll have to keep an eye out for one.  I'll just tell my wife... it's ok honey, it's only semi stiff!

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Nov 8, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks like a nice knife! I'll have to keep an eye out for one.  I'll just tell my wife... it's ok honey, it's only semi stiff!
> 
> Ryan


Amazon is where I got mine.


----------



## DougE (Nov 8, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> I have the same one only with a rubber handle, you won't be disappointed.





SmokinEdge said:


> You will enjoy that knife. I run them and they are great steel.


I haven't actually used it for anything yet, but yeah, from the feel of it, I believe I'm going to be pleased with it.


----------



## negolien (Nov 8, 2021)

Yeah boning knives are useful for a lot of things. I have a 6" boning/paring gladiator from dalstrong that I use A LOT and I have an 8" vegi chefs knife too. I been thinking about getting a 6 inch chef's lately to be honest 8's a bit long. as a btw I suggest a rough fine pull thru and a honing rod no need to go all stone unless you ocd.


----------



## civilsmoker (Nov 8, 2021)

Victorinox makes a nice blade, I have had the Swiss Army model in my pocket for many many years!

I also really like their modern chef knifes with walnut handles......just classy and modern!


----------



## DougE (Nov 8, 2021)

negolien said:


> Yeah boning knives are useful for a lot of things. I have a 6" boning/paring gladiator from dalstrong that I use A LOT and I have an 8" vegi chefs knife too. I been thinking about getting a 6 inch chef's lately to be honest 8's a bit long. as a btw I suggest a rough fine pull thru and a honing rod no need to go all stone unless you ocd.


I figure this should be all I need for quite awhile.

Doug


----------



## negolien (Nov 9, 2021)

civilsmoker said:


> Victorinox makes a nice blade, I have had the Swiss Army model in my pocket for many many years!
> 
> I also really like their modern chef knifes with walnut handles......just classy and modern!




No lie brother I have carried one form
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 or another for 42 years.


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Nov 9, 2021)

I bought the Franklin to make me feel like I know what I'm doing.
Actually more of a souvenir than a kitchen tool but it works great, sharpens and holds it's edge nicely and comfortable handle.






Worth a look is the $4 with coupon Harbor Freight adjustable sharpener. From my Knives to the lawnmower blades, it's fantastic:


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 9, 2021)

Dive Bar Casanova said:


> Worth a look is the $4 with coupon Harbor Freight adjustable sharpener. From my Knives to the lawnmower blades, it's fantastic:



This is a great sharpener, use it to help with any little burrs I might pick up, but I also use a good steel to fine tune

David


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 9, 2021)

Good Knives, Good Bourbon and a Good Woman! Once you got the basics, everything else is just another Toy... JJ


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 9, 2021)

I finally got a decent knife set after using junk knives forever.  Almost sent myself to the ER with them the first time I used them.  Cut so much easier than what I had been fighting with. 
Jim


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 9, 2021)

Nice knife!
I have one too!
Al


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 9, 2021)

I have that knife and a smaller one from them in my collection. Good products.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 9, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> I finally got a decent knife set after using junk knives forever.  Almost sent myself to the ER with them the first time I used them.  Cut so much easier than what I had been fighting with.
> Jim


Yea I call BS on whoever said “dull knives are more dangerous or likely to cut you”. I learned differently on my first couple razor sharp knives complete with stitches lol. I learned to respect them quickly.


----------



## DougE (Nov 9, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Yea I call BS on whoever said “dull knives are more dangerous or likely to cut you”. I learned differently on my first couple razor sharp knives complete with stitches lol. I learned to respect them quickly.


Been my experience that any of them will cut ya, sharp ones usually make a deeper cut is the only difference I've found.

Doug


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 9, 2021)

douge said:


> Been my experience that any of them will cut ya, sharp ones usually make a deeper cut is the only difference I've found.
> 
> Doug


Yep right to the bone for stickers vs a dull knife sending me for a bandaid  haha


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 9, 2021)

jcam222
 Was surprised how easily the new knives cut. Was like cutting warm butter vs having to saw away at it. Almost did send myself to the ER. LOL.
Jim


----------



## fxsales1959 (Nov 9, 2021)

douge said:


> I have become addicted to the Bearded Butchers youtube channel, and this knife is the one they use in most of their videos.  Victorinox 6 inch semi-stiff boning knife with rosewood handle. I'm tired of trying to trim/debone meat with junky knives and figure if they use this knife in a commercial setting, it should more than suit my needs.
> ,
> View attachment 515803





douge said:


> I have become addicted to the Bearded Butchers youtube channel, and this knife is the one they use in most of their videos.  Victorinox 6 inch semi-stiff boning knife with rosewood handle. I'm tired of trying to trim/debone meat with junky knives and figure if they use this knife in a commercial setting, it should more than suit my needs.
> ,
> View attachment 515803


great thread. I've done a few searches but never initiated a post because I thought it might be too "ford/chevy"
I have a 30 year old Wusthof my dad gave me before he passed. it's never been sharpened. I've gone through every thing from Better Homes and Gardens to my current set of Chicago, even an alcohol induced click on a Misen knife.
I can't seem to get the hang of stone sharpening after many hours of you-tube tutoring. It just pisses me off when i see those guys slicing paper with a sharpened knife, but they probably start with better stock than me. You can't make ice cream out of poop (as they say). i've recently  been contemplating a set of Wusthof but am afraid the quality has diminished., especially with the prices on Amazon nd fear of Chinese imitations.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 9, 2021)

As a guy that has been cut more times than I can remember...Sharp knives cut near painlessly. Many times I didn't notice I was cut until the Blood was on the Board and Food. Get cut with a Dull knife and you know immediately from the excruciating Pain!.
I'll take a Razor sharp knife over a Butter Knife anyway...JJ


----------



## DougE (Nov 9, 2021)

fxsales1959 said:


> I've done a few searches but never initiated a post because I thought it might be too "ford/chevy"


It never crossed my mind that a knife thread could turn into a pissing match over the various brands available.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 9, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> jcam222
> Was surprised how easily the new knives cut. Was like cutting warm butter vs having to saw away at it. Almost did send myself to the ER. LOL.
> Jim


I was opening a Mercer Genesis Santoku a few years ago that was in human proof plastic packaging. Got pissed and ripped hard at the plastic. Bad move, broke lose and the knife cut my right index finger clean to the bone severing some nerves. Took about two year for numbness to go away in the finger tip lol. I’m careful and respectful of sharp knives now. As JJ mentioned above it was new and razor sharp. I felt no pain, I just knew however that when I looked down there would be a lot of blood and I was right haha.


----------



## DougE (Nov 9, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> I was opening a Mercer Genesis Santoku a few years ago that was in human proof plastic packaging. Got pissed and ripped hard at the plastic. Bad move, broke lose and the knife cut my right index finger clean to the bone severing some nerves. Took about two year for numbness to go away in the finger tip lol. I’m careful and respectful of sharp knives now. As JJ mentioned above it was new and razor sharp. I felt no pain, I just knew however that when I looked down there would be a lot of blood and I was right haha.


Dang, Jeff, it's bad enough to get a nasty cut while using a knife, but getting one while opening it? On a side note, I have gotten some pretty nasty cuts from the heavy vacuum sealed plastic packaging they use these days.

Doug


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 9, 2021)

I have three of these ... Not with the rosewood handles...but they are great !! Love Them!!!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 9, 2021)

Once you understand working with a sharp knife, they are actually safer than dull knives. A dull knife requires more force to accomplish the same cut. When it slips it cuts you deep. A sharp knife used with respect, cuts effortlessly and as long as fingers are out of the cut line life is good.


----------



## negolien (Nov 9, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> I finally got a decent knife set after using junk knives forever.  Almost sent myself to the ER with them the first time I used them.  Cut so much easier than what I had been fighting with.
> Jim



No fkin lie I get bit by my Dalstrongs almost every time I use them lol. I cut part of the tip of one thumb off clean thru the nail lol.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 10, 2021)

For decades I sharpened cheap and second rate kitchen knives with either a pull thru or an electric sharpener, steeling them regularly. Never cut myself. Neither did my wife. 

Then I relearned how to stone sharpen the same knives, including a few better ones I've bought.  Wow. What a difference.  Both of us have cut ourselves more than once. Old habits from duller knives are the problem, not the sharp knives, but we're getting better. 

A steel is great for edge straightening, but followup on a wood mounted leather strop takes that straigthened edge to the next level.


----------



## mike243 (Nov 10, 2021)

I been carrying the some style of SA for close to 40 years, I was a young pup when I got my first 1, have lost several and gave some away,  I sent 1 with my brotherinlaw when he passed away from covid recently, I have made it a habit to send our family a knife I have used and loved when they leave here. I always return to the Tinker or something in that line, scissors work great for different things


----------



## forktender (Nov 12, 2021)

DougE said:


> I have become addicted to the Bearded Butchers youtube channel, and this knife is the one they use in most of their videos.  Victorinox 6 inch semi-stiff boning knife with rosewood handle. I'm tired of trying to trim/debone meat with junky knives and figure if they use this knife in a commercial setting, it should more than suit my needs.
> ,
> View attachment 515803


My most prized knifes are 50+ year old Forschner full tang, rosewood handles that were the knives my Nonna used in her restaurant for many yrs. Either keep the handles oiled with mineral oil or butchers block conditioner, or ebonize them by flaming them until they turn black.

Another thing that you should think about buying if you don't already have a quality honing steel.
These are what every butcher I've ever met uses for  good reason, they last forever and work great.








						Forschner Sharpening Steel 7.8991.12, Ten Inch Polished (was SKU 40683)
					

Check this out: Forschner Sharpening Steel 7.8991.12, Ten Inch Polished (was SKU 40683)




					www.knivesplus.com
				




Now, buy yourself one of these for touch up and your knives will stay sharp for months.


----------



## forktender (Nov 12, 2021)

I can hold my own cutting meat and prepping veg, but my mechanics leave a lot to be desired. I have cut the heck out of my fingers and hands more than I care to think about. Mainly processing big game or after a few cocktails making dinner, my mind moves quicker than my hands/fingers these days.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 13, 2021)

I rock one of those for my meat processing.  I also use a giant Dexter Russel knife that is like a boning knife but my brother broke the tip.

Now if you want to really just trim and cut meat and be super impressed, then use a ceramic knife. OMG so sharp and amazing! Like steel has nothing on the sharpness of of a ceramic knife and steel does not hold the sharp edge like a ceramic knife.
HOWEVER, do NOT mess around with bones or hard stuff with a ceramic knife. They are brittle.

I carefully use a ceramic knife for pork butts if i debone them but I don't dare use them on anything with more complex bone situations than that.  You cannot do any animal processing with a ceramic knife either.  But put a ceramic knife to a whole packer brisket and trimming is done super fast and easy :)


----------



## DougE (Nov 13, 2021)

I picked up a ceramic paring knife from Harbor Freight awhile back and was surprised by how sharp it is considering the price.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 13, 2021)

DougE said:


> . Victorinox 6 inch semi-stiff boning knife with rosewood handle.


That's exactly what I need . I currently use a Foreversharp fillet knife . My wife bought a set of 3 knives walking thru the mall for $15.00 . That was 30 years ago . 
That thing is scary sharp , but it's straight and my hand will bottom out before some cuts are finished . The angle on the one you bought would be perfect .


----------



## DougE (Nov 13, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> That's exactly what I need . I currently use a Foreversharp fillet knife . My wife bought a set of 3 knives walking thru the mall for $15.00 . That was 30 years ago .
> That thing is scary sharp , but it's straight and my hand will bottom out before some cuts are finished . The angle on the one you bought would be perfect .



I probably should have provided a link to where I got it.


----------



## DougE (May 12, 2022)

I like the Victorinox 6" boning knife so well that I added a 10 inch breaking knife to the collection.


----------



## bauchjw (May 12, 2022)

DougE said:


> I like the Victorinox 6" boning knife so well that I added a 10 inch breaking knife to the collection.
> 
> View attachment 631732
> 
> ...


This thread caused me to buy a Victorinox fillet and slicing knife last fall


----------



## Nefarious (May 12, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> This thread caused me to buy a Victorinox fillet and slicing knife last fall


It's causing me to buy one now.  I think amazon should donate to this site.


----------



## fxsales1959 (May 12, 2022)

DougE said:


> I have become addicted to the Bearded Butchers youtube channel, and this knife is the one they use in most of their videos.  Victorinox 6 inch semi-stiff boning knife with rosewood handle. I'm tired of trying to trim/debone meat with junky knives and figure if they use this knife in a commercial setting, it should more than suit my needs.
> ,
> View attachment 515803


i'll look at that one (the bigger one. I'm always afriad of fakes on Amazon. I have 25 YO Whustof nd amazon is all over thr place on pricing.


----------



## Nefarious (May 12, 2022)

fxsales1959 said:


> I have 25 YO Whustof nd amazon


I can usually figure these out, except of course the ones I type, is there  a translation for this?


----------



## DougE (May 12, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> This thread caused me to buy a Victorinox fillet and slicing knife last fall


They definitely make good knives, Jed.


----------



## fxsales1959 (May 12, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> I can usually figure these out, except of course the ones I type, is there  a translation for this?


Captain Morgan said: I have a 25 year old Whustof still the best knife in my stable.  forgot the rest it was a year ago.


----------



## fxsales1959 (May 12, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> I can usually figure these out, except of course the ones I type, is there  a translation for this?


my point was, I don't trust amazon, but always look for good knives.


----------



## Nefarious (May 12, 2022)

fxsales1959 said:


> I have a 25 year old Whustof still the best knife in my stable.


Ha ha ha ha ha  I have not heard of Whustof knives, I have since looked it up.  I just thought it was a typo,  ha ha ha, jokes on me: embarrassed


----------



## fxsales1959 (May 12, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha  I have not heard of Whustof knives, I have since looked it up.  I just thought it was a typo,  ha ha ha, jokes on me: embarrassed


Cheers... round of Capt. on the house


----------



## fxsales1959 (May 13, 2022)

DougE said:


> I have become addicted to the Bearded Butchers youtube channel, and this knife is the one they use in most of their videos.  Victorinox 6 inch semi-stiff boning knife with rosewood handle. I'm tired of trying to trim/debone meat with junky knives and figure if they use this knife in a commercial setting, it should more than suit my needs.
> ,
> View attachment 515803


I hate you guys.......not really, but i run across an old thread like this and it costs me hours of "research".  I spent the better part of the morning reading and watching you tube videos on knives I could justify spending the cash on ( versus more firearms). I didn't buy anything, have come to decide i do need a new honing steel. I only have one "good knife". it's 25 years old and serrated, so not good for everyday. My daily knives are still chicago cutlery, which are ok but need to be honed almost every use. ( even with my worksharp sharpener. so i didn't buy anything and didn't want to waste time with another "which knife" post. it's seems knives are like women.
Plenty of various sizes, shapes and expense. so it's a personal preference thing. just do what makes you happy, I guess.


----------



## DougE (May 13, 2022)

fxsales1959 said:


> My daily knives are still chicago cutlery, which are ok but need to be honed almost every use.


My daily knives are a mix of chicago and various other grocery store brands. I've also seen said knives used as hammers, screwdrivers, etc. They are fine for the routine stuff, but when I have a bunch of deboning work, or I'm breaking down butts for bacon or sausage, I want a knife I can just pick up, hit a few licks on the steel, and go to work. I also keep my good knives put up so that they don't get abused like the daily stuff.


----------



## forktender (May 13, 2022)

DougE said:


> I have become addicted to the Bearded Butchers youtube channel, and this knife is the one they use in most of their videos.  Victorinox 6 inch semi-stiff boning knife with rosewood handle. I'm tired of trying to trim/debone meat with junky knives and figure if they use this knife in a commercial setting, it should more than suit my needs.
> ,
> View attachment 515803


Doug, they are great knifes, buy a good honing steel if you don't have one, and touch up the blade often while using it and for sure after each use. A trick I learned for the Chef's in my Nona's restaurant is to hit the wood with a torch to blacken it, so you don't have to oil it hardly ever. That's the same knife I tried to cut the tip of my finger off with last week, they get scary sharp and hold an edge really well.

Enjoy it, but be careful, you already have enough stitches for a while.
Dan.


----------



## forktender (May 13, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Yea I call BS on whoever said “dull knives are more dangerous or likely to cut you”. I learned differently on my first couple razor sharp knives complete with stitches lol. I learned to respect them quickly.


Same here, I hardly hit my finger with the tip of the knife last week, and it sent me to the E.R. in the middle of the night.
I was sure gun shy the next time I picked it up, and I ordered a chain mal* glove to use from now on when I'm breaking things down.


----------



## DougE (May 13, 2022)

forktender said:


> Doug, they are great knifes, buy a good honing steel if you don't have one, and touch up the blade often while using it and for sure after each use. A trick I learned for the Chef's in my Nona's restaurant is to hit the wood with a torch to blacken it, so you don't have to oil it hardly ever. That's the same knife I tried to cut the tip of my finger off with last week, they get scary sharp and hold an edge really well.
> 
> Enjoy it, but be careful, you already have enough stitches for a while.
> Dan.


Yes, they make great knives, and yes, I have enough stitches to do me awhile. I will, at least, try to wait til the current ones are out before I go back for more. No point in being hoggish or anything.


----------



## forktender (May 13, 2022)

DougE said:


> I figure this should be all I need for quite awhile.
> 
> Doug
> 
> View attachment 515809


A smooth steel is really what you want to use to maintain sharp blades.
Let me look around, if I didn't get rid of them during our move, I have a few and would be happy to send one too you on my dime.


----------



## forktender (May 13, 2022)

fxsales1959 said:


> I hate you guys.......not really, but i run across an old thread like this and it costs me hours of "research".  I spent the better part of the morning reading and watching you tube videos on knives I could justify spending the cash on ( versus more firearms). I didn't buy anything, have come to decide i do need a new honing steel. I only have one "good knife". it's 25 years old and serrated, so not good for everyday. My daily knives are still chicago cutlery, which are ok but need to be honed almost every use. ( even with my worksharp sharpener. so i didn't buy anything and didn't want to waste time with another "which knife" post. it's seems knives are like women.
> Plenty of various sizes, shapes and expense. so it's a personal preference thing. just do what makes you happy, I guess.


Hahaha, I didn't even notice it was an old thread.
Stupid, Smartphone screens are too small for my old eye's.



 DougE
 , If you haven't got a smooth steel, yet my offer still stands if I can find the damn thing.


----------



## DougE (May 13, 2022)

forktender said:


> DougE
> , If you haven't got a smooth steel, yet my offer still stands if I can find the damn thing.


I'm good, Dan, but thanks for the offer. Yeah, it's my old thread, which is why I posted my new breaker here, rather than start a new one.


----------



## Dabutcher (Sep 2, 2022)

Thats a good knife, I love the feel of the rosewood handle  . Ours were plastic handles because of sanitation standards , the inspectors didnt like anything wood . They take a beating and still stay sharp as long as you use a steel on them


----------



## Marknmd (Sep 3, 2022)

DougE said:


> I have become addicted to the Bearded Butchers youtube channel, and this knife is the one they use in most of their videos.  Victorinox 6 inch semi-stiff boning knife with rosewood handle.


Yes - mine looks just like that except it has a plastic handle.  Six inch, semi-stiff.  I bought it in Jan 2020 after much research.  4.8 stars on Amazon.  My model # is 5.6603.15.  I use it to trim briskets, it's very sharp.  I suspect the edge bevel is 15 degrees so that's where I hone it and it stays very sharp.


----------

